# 76th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club is this Wednesday, April 16th.
Sorry 'bout the late post. Been a little tied up..........
A little birdie told me we may have a special guest?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club is this Wednesday, April 16th.
> Sorry 'bout the late post. Been a little tied up..........
> A little birdie told me we may have a special guest?


Yepper....

The specail guest was.........

Drum roll please.........

Brian!


----------

